# Mounted Bow Spot Light



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just put this on my bow this morning:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004V90PBA/ref=aw_d_iv_sporting-goods?is=l
It is a small white light with a red filter & laser. $39 at W-mart Believe it or not the mounting bracket lines up perfectly with the quiver mount on my sight. So it is a direct bolt on to the bow. I'll post pictures when I get home late tonight/ in the morning.


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

Here you go, just take it out of the box and bolt it on. Not exactly what you are looking for, but an option.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

LR243 said:


> I just put this on my bow this morning:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004V90PBA/ref=aw_d_iv_sporting-goods?is=l
> It is a small white light with a red filter & laser. $39 at W-mart Believe it or not the mounting bracket lines up perfectly with the quiver mount on my sight. So it is a direct bolt on to the bow. I'll post pictures when I get home late tonight/ in the morning.


Thanks!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Forgive me if I am being a skeptic, but why do you need a light ON your bow in MI? I have a regular flashlight on my pack belt for travel in the dark and a headlamp in my pack for tracking, so a light on the bow makes me wonder about the purpose......


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd say predators.....don't be so quick to jump the gun


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

So you are suggesting that bowhunters are attempting to call predators into bow range, when most predator hunters are using flat shooting rifles and light gathering or night vision scopes???? If so, that would certainly be ambitious. With all the threads about poaching on AT this fall, I am simply skeptical about folks who are looking for items that could have a "dual" purpose. And if they are predator hunting, why wouldn't a headlamp work????


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

I was thinking about trying a similar setup for shooting ***** around our grain bins.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

M-Haywood said:


> I was thinking about trying a similar setup for shooting ***** around our grain bins.


Perfect for ***** and predators.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

Alaska at heart said:


> Apparently you know more about self-medication than I. And yes........I was serious.


I appreciate your concern but if I were to go out poaching from the driver's side window, the last thing I'd use is a bow with a 3" flashlight.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

i've got a light on my bow also...IN MICHIGAN. shootin ***** and possums in the yard at night and keepin the ***** from raiding the neighbors birdfeeders as well as shooting targets at night while enjoying some brew and a nice bonfire. I'm the neighbor hood hero. all the neighbors know that I "patrol" the hood for varmint and really appreciate it.

if i was gonna go so far as to poach a deer, i'd use my .22 w Centerpoint dual illuminated reticle scope and DIY suppressor(J/K...?). W your immediate assumption of a "dual" purpose,as you say,I'd say you're the one with alterior motives. Have you ever tried shooting a bow with a headlamp? It works,somewhat. But a light mounted on a bow with a lighted pin is alot easier to use.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

here is the set up I used. DIY style. The Coleman light is $20 at Walmart. Comes w red and blue filters and batteries. Same light as in the link. http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86909&highlight=hog+light. Here's my set-up
View attachment 1232682


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd think that it would be easy enough to drill and tap the end of a Mini Maglite.


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

I used this set-up to take out a corn thief raccoon from 20 yards  Opossums are harder to hit. Good way to end your hunt on a high note after sitting in the stand all day without seeing a deer.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

carrothead said:


> I'd think that it would be easy enough to drill and tap the end of a Mini Maglite.


mini mags don't put off enough light. the high the light is rated in Lumens,the brighter it is. The one I use is a 75lumen and is good out to 30yds. Sure,it throws a beam a lot further than that. But not enough to light up the target good enough to make a clean shot.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

HawgEnvy,
That is pretty sweet.

Everyone else just relax it is legal to shoot pigs at night with a light!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

HawgEnvy said:


> I'm the neighbor hood hero.


lol!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I want one for hog hunting and I really dislike poachers.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

HawgEnvy said:


> here is the set up I used. DIY style. The Coleman light is $20 at Walmart.


So does your current setup use the Tact Switch and where did you mount it on your riser? Looks good and the Link was very helpful.


----------



## Made N USA (Nov 21, 2011)

No pictures to post, but here is what I did: Maglite XL50 is pretty bright + the Minmag accessory kit (for the 1" bezel cover). I painted it flat black, covered with that gray foamish pipe insulation, then paracord wrapped it to my riser. Works well. I prefer a green light, so we found a clear/green pencil case and cut a new color bezel out of it. I do not like the stabilizer mount personally - seems like it would be hard from a blind. Mine is close to the sight. It is fairly bright, and will surely light up eyes at 30 yards and a figure at 20 no problem. I may find something a little brighter with a tactical switch, but I want a 2x position (on/off and momentary on). If I was a little more knowledgeable re" electronics I could probably solder in my own tactical switch.

Total cost was around 30 bucks.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Scope-Mount-Gauge-Flashlight-Laser/dp/B003OBLGHI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1324396190&sr=8-5

This bracket seems to have some merit. I have several Weaver style scope mounts laying around; if I can just figure out how to mount them to my riser and/or sight bracket. This bracket and a good flashlight and/or cheap lazer/flashlight (you can buy them just about any where these days).


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Off-Set-Mount-Flashlight-laser/dp/B00494198A/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1324396190&sr=8-15

Here is another one that seems to have some possibilities.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I shot a coyote here in Pa. with mine.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

bohmer2 said:


> So does your current setup use the Tact Switch and where did you mount it on your riser? Looks good and the Link was very helpful.


here's a pic of my current setup. Also a link to a base to get the light a bit higher above the stabilizer. I don't have pics,but I made my own mount that went between the the stab and riser that put the light about an inch below the arrow shelf and in line w my bow hand. That would be ideal for an enclosed ground blind. I used 3/8"x1/8" flat stock bent to shape and used a scope ring for a .22 on a Surefire C1 230lumen light. http://www.bowonlyoutdoors.com/products.html

View attachment 1233787

the tac switch I made from a car charger like was in the link. I made my own pressure pad


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

i hunt racoons and varmits with my recurve all the time. usually i just mount the light on a screw that will fit the stabilizer hole and take it on and off when needed.


----------



## drsm720093 (Sep 21, 2010)

Have a laser genetics nd3 laser designator mounted to my stabilizer.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

drsm720093 said:


> Have a laser genetics nd3 laser designator mounted to my stabilizer.


pics?


----------



## Made N USA (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow nice on the Laser Genetics. let me know if you decide to ..uh. . . um . . upgrade. hahahaa. Love to see some shots of it lighting up the darkness.


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice work guys


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

Duct tape and a cheap stabilizer works really well. I like a Surefire 6P with a XML or R2 Cree dropin. The twisty switch makes zero noise. I'm good to about 40yds.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a set up to shoot hogs.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab75/5forks_photos/?action=view&current=CLIP0105.mp4


----------



## Feeder_Hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

www.sniperhawglights.com


Feeder_Hunter


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought the set-up suggested by LR243 at WalMart for $39. I know its cheating on the DIY by buying it but since its designed to be attached to a rifle scope not a bow I think I get a pass!

Attaching it to the bow is a simple process. The bottom half of the laser bracket that is goes under/around the rifle scope is removed. For most bows I would imagine the sight would have to be removed from the bow to screw laser bracket to the sight bracket from the back. (I didn't have to remove my sight I could get to the quiver bracket holes through the Mathews riser). I think the holes in most quivers are the same so if your sight has quiver bracket holes it should screw right into those holes. I did notice however that the screws that came with the laser sight were tight in the quiver attachment holes and it appears they may be metric. I ended up drilling the threads out of the quiver mount holes and that made it easier to get the laser sight bracket screwed on tight.

The light may not be bright enough alone but with the laser it should be good out to 20yds or so.

I have the pressure switches mounted on the front of the riser/grip but I may try on the palm side of the grip so when I draw the bow the light will automatically come on. It will depend on whether that exerts enough pressure on the switch. Since they are mounted with velcro (included) its easy to move them around. 

I played around with it in the garage last night and it appears that the elevation and windage adjustments will be enough to bring it to zero at 20 yds which is all I need to hunt hogs this spring.
View attachment 1258605
View attachment 1258606


Note: This set up may eliminate your ability to use a bow mounted quiver, either because you are using the quiver mounting holes or because it is just in the way.


----------

